# Pioneer Elite To release LCD



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Yes Its True
Pioneer Elite To release LCD Tv's
55"
60"
70"
2 year warranty authorised dealers only..
Prices and Prototype pix may fallow soon!!!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Where did you get that info from?


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

A reliable source at Pioneer just told me that there may be 3 large Pioneer Elite LCD panels coming out in 2010 a 55″, a 60″, and possibly even a 70″. The panels are going to be produced by Sharp. Two Years ago at Cedia we got to see a couple (supposed) Sharp/Pioneer prototypes which were in the Sharp booth and they looked very nice, but for the life of me I can’t find the pictures I took of them. Since Sharp really doesn’t have a local dimming LED set it will be interesting to see if their partnership with Pioneer will produce a great local dimming set, but as we read on Gizmodo’s post on July 7th of 09 “Sharp’s really pointing to 2010 as the magic moment. Sharp’s VP of marketing Bob Scaglione promises that Sharp will become “the most aggressive” player in LED TVs.”

Read Gizmodos post here

Right now on the UK Pioneer website There are three LCD’s a 32″, a 37″, and a 46″, but I am told that those models won’t be available in the US because they are focusing on bigger panels for our market…GOD BLESS THE USA

We will update with further information as it becomes available!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

I will take my 1080P plasma any day over a LCD.I saw your truck at the SEMA show...nice


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

trojan fan said:


> I will take my 1080P plasma any day over a LCD.I saw your truck at the SEMA show...nice


sweet dude. did i get to talk with you??


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

NO, but I took one of your cards. The only person at the ARC booth I talked was Tony from FPR Customs.Can you hook me up with a good deal on some ARC product


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

sweet if you need any help you got my email on the card..
shoot it over with some pix lets see what your up too..


----------

